# Toneri Ōtsutsuki vs. One Eyed Juubidara



## Ersa (Feb 17, 2015)

*Location*: The Moon
*Distance*: 50m
*Mindset*: IC, intent to kill.
*Knowledge*: Manga
*Restrictions/Conditions*: 
- Just assume Madara has Hamura's chakra from the Juubi so he can actually beat Toneri.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2015)

Toneri wins by feats. I don't recall madara pulling something as cutting the moon in half.


----------



## Kai (Feb 17, 2015)

I've watched the movie but I don't recall it being said that Toneri was on Madara's level like I've heard several others say. If that truly is the case, then Toneri is likely to be above Madara with only one eye. His performance in the movie doesn't ring that close to the alleged claim, sadly.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2015)

It was not stated as far as I can tell...


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2015)

That mothwrfucker sliced the moon in half. I think Toneri wins.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 19, 2015)

Toneri cut him in half along with the Moon, again


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 19, 2015)

Haven't seen the movie so I can't comment on the fight itself but...



Hachibi said:


> Toneri cut him in half along with the Moon, again


Because that proved so effective in putting him down the last time it happened, right?


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 19, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Haven't seen the movie so I can't comment on the fight itself but...
> 
> 
> Because that proved so effective in putting him down the last time it happened, right?



Vertically=/=Horizontally. His brain get cut in half unlike the time it happened


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Feb 19, 2015)

How does Naruto survive from the moon sword in the movie?


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 19, 2015)

He destroy it.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 19, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Haven't seen the movie so I can't comment on the fight itself but...
> 
> 
> Because that proved so effective in putting him down the last time it happened, right?



if something can cut the moon in half do you really think madara is gonna survive the aoe will eradicate him..


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 19, 2015)

nah, nardo and sauce were capable of continent scale attacks and they didn't take madara out either.

And what are toneri's attack speed feats?


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 19, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> nah, nardo and sauce were capable of continent scale attacks and they didn't take madara out either.
> 
> And what are toneri's attack speed feats?



which of their attacks are continent level? and how are continent level attacks equal to moon level the difference is huge not to mention madara barely tanked yrs from base rikudo naruto...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 19, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> nah, nardo and sauce were capable of continent scale attacks and they didn't take madara out either.
> 
> And what are toneri's attack speed feats?


Naruto and Sasuke are solidly Moon+ level at the end of the manga. Madara was multi-continent to moon level upon getting both eyes.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 22, 2015)

If you include all of Juubito's feats.
Give Madara all his Gudoudama.
And allow him to go all out without scampering after his left eye and then blitzing to the moon to use Infinite Tsukuyomi.
And allow scaled up JJ Mokuton.

1 Eyed JJ Madara would be a force to be reckoned with and is easily a continent buster.
The moon has somewhat the surface area of a continent, so destroying the moon is continent level.
The moon was hollow however. So Toneri's technique has massive range, doesn't mean it could do the same to a sold moon.

After a very tough fight, I'd say Madara wins.

If it was Dual Rinnegan SM Madara, Toneri wins handily.
I don't think Toneri can defeat a JJ, maybe Obito, but not Madara.

I think in regards to Tiers:

1: Kaguya, Rinne Sharingan/Dual Rinnegan Shinju JJ Madara

2: Dual Rinnegan Shinju JJ Madara

3: 1 Rinnegan Shinju JJ Madara, RSM Naruto, Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke w/ 9-Bijuu Chakra, 1 Rinnegan JJ Madara

4: JJ Obito, Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke, Tenseigan Toneri


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 22, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> If you include all of Juubito's feats.
> Give Madara all his Gudoudama.
> And allow him to go all out without scampering after his left eye and then blitzing to the moon to use Infinite Tsukuyomi.
> And allow scaled up JJ Mokuton.
> ...



Only when it's hollow, which it wasn't.



> The moon was hollow however. So Toneri's technique has massive range, doesn't mean it could do the same to a sold moon.



It wasn't hollow since they could walk on it.



> After a very tough fight, I'd say Madara wins.
> 
> If it was Dual Rinnegan SM Madara, Toneri wins handily.
> I don't think Toneri can defeat a JJ, maybe Obito, but not Madara.



He can if he stalemated 100% Rikudo BSM Naruto.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 22, 2015)

Madara is not on the level of Kaguya, not even close.

Sasuke says she was on a different level.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 22, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> Madara is not on the level of Kaguya, not even close.
> 
> Sasuke says she was on a different level.



 On a different level compared to 3-eyed Juubidara which means One Eyed Juubidara is substantially lower.

 Just to emphasize your point.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 22, 2015)

This version of madara don't got what it takes to beat toneri. Their truth seeker usage would just probably cancel each others out. One limbo clone cannot make a god tier sweat and madara don't got a check for toneri's moon cutter. Regen would be a stall tactic at best here considering that swords massive range and power.

I wonder if that weird golem statue toneri had would be of any use.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 22, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I wonder if that weird golem statue toneri had would be of any use.



It depend if 100% Kurama was powered by Rikudo's chakra like Naruto or not. If it's the case, it would be able to stall Juudara, if not, it get lol'd at.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 22, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> It depend if 100% Kurama was powered by Rikudo's chakra like Naruto or not. If it's the case, it would be able to stall Juudara, if not, it get lol'd at.



Yeah i couldn't imagine kurama not having six path chakra if naruto apparently had it in the movie(otherwise he logically shouldn't be able to fight on the god tier level and fly). Well that's just another nod in toneri favor like you said as a stall for juudara.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 22, 2015)

Toneri wins this mid diff at the very most


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 22, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Toneri wins this mid diff at the very most


Agreed. Toneri could arguably beat a three-eyed Madara from his feats, though it'd be a harder fight.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 23, 2015)

Toneri's moon-slicing feat > anything Madara has done even with both Rinnegan active.

Kinda scary, however, to think that we ended up having five moon-level characters by the end of this manga that was stuck at building-level for half of its duration.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 23, 2015)

Toneri fucks Madara in the ass.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 23, 2015)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Toneri's moon-slicing feat > anything Madara has done even with both Rinnegan active.
> 
> Kinda scary, however, to think that we ended up having five moon-level characters by the end of this manga that was stuck at building-level for half of its duration.


Heh, yeah. Hell even Hinata was brought up to _Continent_-level after receiving Hamara's chakra. Given she can _instantly recharge_ Naruto after Toneri stole his chakra (it took three days for Sakura to replenish Naruto's chakra in comparison).


----------

